# ICO / IPO and regulators



## mjim (9 June 2018)

A recent news from Singapore's financial regulator made me think again
FINTECH/ ICO has been a buzz word in recent years but many forget that irrespective of the buzz and hype / new technology etc the fundamental of all this is a Financial product and i't marketing, or am I missing something?
In simple terms would it be fair to say that
An ICO could be as risky as an IPO or even more!
Which brings me to my next question Shouldn't the regulator regulate ICO at same level as an IPO? I mean after all in both cases at fundamental level we are investing in a companies share

What worries me is, is the ASIC doing enough? or like many times it is going to wait until lots of people burn their hard earned money?
I care less about those who KNOW the risks and are there just for listing day stag profits < I am talking about average investors.
ASIC info seems to be soft on this emerging "Industry"  they don't want to be on the wrong side  but conveniently forgetting that in their haste to support the NEW FINTECH phenomena they are perhaps lowering their guard!  I mean why does it not say that ICO wil be scrutinized in same way as an IPO!
https://asic.gov.au/regulatory-reso...tial-coin-offerings-and-crypto-currency/#what

How on earth and ICO can't be an financial product!

Good on you MAS of Singapore for a tough stance hope our toothless watchdog is listening
http://www.mas.gov.sg/News-and-Publ...s-Digital-Token-Exchanges-and-ICO-Issuer.aspx

Has anybody scrutinized any Australian registered ICO?


----------



## OmegaTrader (10 June 2018)

mjim said:


> A recent news from Singapore's financial regulator made me think again
> FINTECH/ ICO has been a buzz word in recent years but many forget that irrespective of the buzz and hype / new technology etc the fundamental of all this is a Financial product and i't marketing, or am I missing something?
> In simple terms would it be fair to say that
> An ICO could be as risky as an IPO or even more!
> ...



Michael Burry  stylised in the Big short

"
*Were you surprised no one went to jail?*
I am shocked that executives at some of the worst lenders were not punished for what they did. But this is the nature of these things. The ones running the machine did not get punished after the dot-com bubble either — all those VCs and dot-com executives still live in their mansions lining the 280 corridor on the San Francisco peninsula. The little guy will pay for it — the small investor, the borrower. Which is why the little guy needs to be warned to be more diligent and to be more suspicious of society’s sanctioned suits offering free money. It will always be seductive, but that’s the devil that wants your soul. 
                                               "


----------



## OmegaTrader (10 June 2018)

The premise of bitcoin is the fu** the establishment. I agree with the idea but not the execution. Who is to stop anybody to creating more bitcoin or wait they already did that. The community did.. who the is the f*ck*** community? Crypto's were not meant to be made by companies it defeats the whole purpose.Crony capitalism is what lead to anti establishment.

ASIC can't even regulate the banks properly. You have to hit people with sledgehammers in the form of jail and civil costs, not shareholders.

People asked the genie and summoned the demon what happened  was pure market speculation. No control no limit.As soon as their is any type of incentives in money or coins to list or mine coins human nature finds a way to corrupt the system.

anonymous secure transfer of assets= beautiful
coins= return to square one by cronies

end rant


----------

